# Pairing chocolate and coffee



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello All,
I have paired chocolate with a couple of things but they ended up being just a lot of hype and didn't work well together....what are your opinions on Coffee and Chocolate going together. They seem like a match made in heaven but I would love to hear some opinions from some coffee lovers...also I would love to hear what types of coffee might go with certain dark chocolates...

Have a great day,
Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

AGUYNAMEDROBERT:
Good afternoon chef. My thoughts are you can add expresso powder to a choco biscotti.
Another could be a choco cake... just mix in about 8,oz of double strength freshly brewed coffee in.
Robert how about a rich choco mousse ???.
Marquise au chocolat. (That's French) but you now that. 

Robert, as you know, you can modify the recipe with coffee as the liquid as long as the recipe is still within baking science balance in relation to one ingredient to the others.
Chef, I hope this is what you were looking for.
Good luck to you & enjoy the rest of the day.

Z~BESTUS.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm sorry...I made my question very unclear. I was wondering about pairing a dark chocolate bar with a cup of coffee...basically pairing both things hand and hand but not mixing them...

Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, it's a match made in heaven. That's mocha! Dark choc. marries well with something dark and rich (French roast). I'd sweeten the coffee, though, so it doesn't seem flat against the sugar in the chocolate.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Dark roasts with dark chocolate. Mild roasts with milk chocolate...although I really don't like milk chocolate much.

I love chocolate covered espresso beans. Turkish coffee... 

Any filled chocolates, flavored, or straight chocolate bars?

April


----------



## cocojo (Feb 22, 2007)

Try mixing a good brandy into any regular coffee..I like Gevalia Traditional Roast
The brandy goes well with any dark chocolate.

jo
Cocojo's Handmade Truffles


----------

